# Jailbreak iPod Touch contre l'obsolescence programmée ?



## Ronald_Apple (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un utilisateur lambda des iBidules en tout genre. Loin d'être un pro, j'ai le profil un peu gnangan absolument pas excitant du consommateur Apple. Je suis plus proche de la quarantaine que de la trentaine et j'ai une certaine lassitude de l'informatique en général. Disons que j'ai largement soupé des journées et nuits entières à formater, installer, configurer, planter, échanger, chercher, réparer, relancer tous ces trucs.

Je suis arrivé à un stade ou je veux que ça marche tout de suite, longtemps et facilement ! Je suis à un stade me ma vie où j'ai autre chose à faire que de la config IT.

Et forcément, j'ai croisé le chemin d'Apple, qui a répondu à beaucoup de mon besoin. Du coup les iBidules s'enchainent à la maison, l'iPod Touch, iPhone, iMac, MacBookAir. Et pour mes besoins, c'est du bonheur. Je l'allume, ça marche, c'est facile et c'est stable.

Mais bon, vous connaissez tout ça par coeur ! Je suis pas le premier.

Sauf que là, je couine ! J'ai refilé mon iPod Touch (3G je pense) à ma copine et j'ai voulu lui installer des applications basiques comme France Inter, Skype et Viber. Mais voilà, l'OS de mon iPod est trop vieux, à chaque fois l'appStore me dit qu'il me faut iOS 4.3. Mais impossible de mettre à jour cet iOS, à priori ça passe pas sur mon iPod, iTunes me dit que j'ai la dernière version. Me voilà en plein obsolescence programmée. Un truc qui me rend juste super dingue, limite à choper le profil de Dexter.

Alors voilà, j'ai cru comprendre que Jailbreaker un i-appareil était devenu facile même pour moi qui suis devenu réticent à ce genre de manip. Admettons que je me lance, voici ma questions :

- aurais-je alors accès aux anciennes versions des applications genre France Inter quand elles tournaient sur les précédents iOS

- question annexe et facultative, c'est lourd à trouver et à installer ces applications connaissant mon profil ?

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui.

Ronald


----------



## Lauange (6 Mai 2013)

Salut Ronald,

Le jailbreak ne sera pas salutaire de l'obsolescence programmée. J'ai fait un ipod 3G et il n'y a quasiment plus d'applis pour ces "vieux" ios, sauf à trouver une banque en téléchargement d'applis anciennes. Là dans ce cas, oui le jb peux aider.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (7 Mai 2013)

Merci Lauange pour ta réponse... la situation s'aggrave donc. En plus je viens de découvrir que j'ai un iPod 2G et non 3G.

Bon du coup j'hésite à passer du temps pour Jailbreaker si je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir au moins une appli avec France Inter !

Si j'ai bien compris les fonctionnements d'un appareil Jailbreaker, pour télécharger des applications, il ne faut plus passer par l'AppleStore mais par d'autre "portail". On peut trouver des sites web qui recensent les apps disponibles ou ça passe obligatoirement par une interface via l'appareil mobile ?

Ronald

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------

Ah ! J'ai fait mon boulet...

En faisant Wikipedia "Jailbreaker", je suis tombé sur Cydia qui écrit ça sur sa page d'accueil :

"Cydia is an alternative to Apple's App Store for "jailbroken" devices, at this time including iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touches, specializing in the distribution of all that is not an "app".

Cydia is not available in Apple's App Store, nor is it a website: it is installed on your device using a "jailbreaking" tool, such as evasi0n or redsn0w."

Donc faut essayer pour savoir ce qu'il y a dedans...

C'est pas ça qui va arranger mes réticences...


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2013)

Tu as plusieurs solutions pour avoir des applications. Soit sur l'App Store et là si tu n'as pas garder tes versions adaptées à ton appareil, impossible de revenir en arrière.

Soit sur Cydia pour les autres applications ne pouvant aller sur l'App Store.

Soit en piratant et ça, tu ne trouveras pas d'aide sur ce point dans ce forum.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (13 Mai 2013)

Je viens d'avoir une belle partie de mes réponses en allant sur un autre post ouvert ici même.

CBi m'a apporté une solution pour écouter France Inter sur mon iPod Touch. Il suffit de télécharger l'application LiveRadio qui est toujours au catalogue de iTunes, qui accepte le vieil iOS qui tourne sur le 2G et qui est gratuit !

Pour aller encore plus loin dans le monde des vieille applications qui peuvent tourner sur le 2G, il y a, à priori : http://iphone-apps-ipa.com/

mais là, si j'ai bien compris, il faut jailbreaker, ce que je n'ai pas encore fait, faute de temps et de motivation.

Topic résolu à 90%, cool ! Encore merci CBi.


----------

